

Sounds terrible - why airline food tastes so bland - inm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11525897

======
iuguy
Interesting. I remember reading somewhere that it was supposed to be due to
the differences in air pressure and atmosphere on the plane, but I guess I was
wrong.

I think the airline you go on has a lot to say about it. British Airways are
terrible at making food seem remotely edible, whereas on Turkish Airlines the
food is better than some restaurants I've been to.

